# Emergency!!! All fish are at risk of death!!!



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I just tried to treat my tank for fungus (there's a good bit growing on my heater) and according to the dosing directions, I should use 2 tablespoons (almost the whole bottle). Now after 1 tablespoon my tank is green!!! When I scoop out a little water, it's red.:shock: All of my fish have been emergency evacuated to my 10 gallon, and I think one of my fish will definitely die. Please advise me on what to do!!!!! I used API fungus cure.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

pics. The angels are unhappy in the fry tank, and I haven't tested the water in there. It's been running for about a month, so it should be safe.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a little confused. You used API Fungus Cure not because your fish were ill, but because of something you saw on the heater??

Prior to adding the Angels to the 10 gl tank what fish were you keeping in there?? Is the 10 gl a CYCLED tank??


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Fungus cure's usually contain a chemical that will turn the water green or green/blue - it should say something on the label or box to that effect. (just checked The API website - it states it will discolor the water)

Usually the color change is temporary but I am unsure about treating a tank for fungus rather than a fish. Hopefully AuntKimmy and others can help with that one.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

moving the fish is probably more stressful than the treatment itself.

i'd do a large water change, move the fish back and do another large water change tomorrow.

i know nothing about fish illness or meds, but ime the best thing to do when in doubt is nothing (but since something is already done, i'd be trying to undo it)


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

It was probably supposed to turn it green. If u followed the directions I doubt it would harm them...? if it was stressful do a W/C


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I think "discolor" is a little less than what it did to my water. But I have a new motto now for my aquarium - "Don't be lazy." After I did a large water change, the tank is still pretty green. But a good scrubbing of the heater on the parts with fungus growing on them (can mold grow underwater?) it's clean again. So I think I'll move the fish back today. Thanks everyone!


Ok, now I see the part about it turning the water green. It just wasn't on the bottle. gotta go!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this whats on your tank? I wish I could tell you what it is but I'm not exactly sure myself. But it's on one of my heaters as well. The best I can tell you is that I have not noticed any negative affects on my 10g aquarium since I've seen it. Everything seems fine.

Hope your angels are ok!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure what to call that but it's in some of my tanks as well. I just use some warm water and a soft toothbrush to remove it when i do water changes. Sounds like it's normal to me.


----------



## bex101 (Mar 3, 2010)

While its hard to tell from a pic, do you use salt in your tanks? It looks like salt build up to me or if you have harder water it will do that also.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

It looks a lot like that, except it's more like a lot of spots that sometimes clump together to make a big white area. A good scrub is all that's needed to get this stuff off.
It was growing on the suction cups of the heater too, so idk if it's just that kind of material or what. But I had some growing on my little cave I made, mainly on the silicone sealant I used as glue, so I wasn't sure if it was a parasite or fungus or what.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What you're having there is not fungus and therefore making adding chems utterly pointless that is calcium built ups from the hardness of your water!!!
I can only urge you to be MUCH more careful about dumping random chemicals into your tank then you appear to me at the moment. If a tank or some decor is dirt: Take it out & clean it w/out cleaners and only clean water! If you have calcium built up on parts: Take them out soak with vineyard brush off done!

Medications and other chemicals in a closed system like that should ALWAYS be used as the very LAST resort not as a first 'best guess' attack on the fish that is sooooo dangerous what you're doing there!!!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy emo. Dude, chill.


----------

